# Warn winch stopped working



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey guys my winch stopped working yesterday in the middle of an 18" snowfall removal. Hit the button for in/out motor runs but the spool will not turn. Disengaged spool and reengage still nothing any ideas thanks.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

guessing from the hip I'd say its most likley you stripped out the gears that go from the Motor to the spool. What brand of Warn winch? some have plastic gears and some have metal.

and I'd go through www.highlifter.com web site and due a search for that type of Warn Winch there as they probaly have found out the weak point's on it and can tell you if you can due a rebuild on it or just have to pony up and buy a new one.

just my thoughts

good luck sublime out.


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

sublime68charge;1435411 said:


> guessing from the hip I'd say its most likley you stripped out the gears that go from the Motor to the spool. What brand of Warn winch? some have plastic gears and some have metal.
> 
> and I'd go through www.highlifter.com web site and due a search for that type of Warn Winch there as they probaly have found out the weak point's on it and can tell you if you can due a rebuild on it or just have to pony up and buy a new one.
> 
> ...


Not sure was so p$$ed off I didnt even look that far into it. Started off by breaking my shift lever put a pair of vice grips on so I could finish then the winch quit bad day. Thanks for the info I will tear it apart tonight after work and reasearch.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Give you a tip after you fix it Buy you a manual lift and mount on your plow for a back up 
I did and one time the winch broke I was glad I mounted the manual lift on it Will think my sidewalk crew backs was happy It broke in the middle of a 8'' snow


----------

